# Goodwood meet 18th March



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi guys it's been a while but would anyone be up for a Goodwood breakfast meet on the 25th March? Just the normal meet at the cafe around 9am have something to eat and a catch up.

1)cam69
2)ttrev21






























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yep I will be there, will drag a mate along with his his new TTS


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> Yep I will be there, will drag a mate along with his his new TTS


cool see you there. Hopefully we get some decent weather on the day.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ewolg (Dec 1, 2016)

17 / 18th March is the Members Meeting so I'd choose another date.....


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Going to change it to 25th March. Can't figure out how to change main title of thread though.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

cam69 said:


> Going to change it to 25th March. Can't figure out how to change main title of thread though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Go to original post and go into edit and change date at the top


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

So is this still on????

Anybody else going or is it just me and Cam ?


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm up for a blast but looks like turnout is not so good so far?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well that was a spectacular waste of time :evil: :roll:


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm new to TT ownership and the forum, just joined the TTOC, sorry I missed this one, I hope to catch up sometime soon.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Pukmeister said:


> I'm new to TT ownership and the forum, just joined the TTOC, sorry I missed this one, I hope to catch up sometime soon.


Hi Adam, Thanks for your contribution to the TTF MP compensation scheme, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Pukmeister said:


> I'm new to TT ownership and the forum, just joined the TTOC, sorry I missed this one, I hope to catch up sometime soon.


Welcome to the club! I'm sure we'll be organising something at Goodwood again soon.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry guys, I missed this one and my TT is currently still sorned for winter. I will as always, be along for others later in the year though.

Hopefully, see you at Goodwood soon Pukmeister, these are good meets and normally well turned out.


----------

